

Password Hashing Competition finalists announced - harshreality
https://password-hashing.net/candidates.html

======
edwintorok
I'm confused about POMELO, the wiki says it is ' independent from any existing
cipher ', does that mean that it invents its own cipher or that it can use
_any_ existing cipher? After a quick glance at the PDF I'm worried it is the
former.

